# species



## sharksurfer7494 (Jan 30, 2008)

are the species many people go off shore for also in the surf??? if so which ones


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

No not really. The ussual beach targets are, Pompano, whiting, blues, reds, and shark . Most offshore fishermen go for cobia, king,snapper, grouper, dolphin, tuna and wahoo. Cobia, king, and chicken dolphin can be caught from the beach pier (by better fishermen then myself....ha!)


----------

